# Peachtree Shift Dac/Amp (with iOS LIGHTNING CONNECTOR!!)



## Focker

I recently began using JRiver Media Center instead of iTunes for ripping and organizing my music collection, and also transitioned my entire music library over to a NAS (WD MyCloud). So far this has been great...JRiver has a wonderful remote app, and the MyCloud also allows me to access my lossless files when I'm outside my wifi via my iPhone. Anyway, I've been wanting to turn my iPad into more of a music server where I can access my lossless files without having to rely on the headphone jack and internal DAC of the iPad. There aren't many options for this other than buying a "ligthning-to-usb" adapter cable and then using that to plug into the portable dac/amp. 
  
 Well I just happened to check in with one of my favorite audio companies, Peachtree Audio, and found that they are establishing a stronger presence in portable head-fi gear. Their new gadget is the Peachtree Shift, and not only does it look like a fantstic dac/amp, but it also accepts a DIRECT input from a lightning jack. This is huge....it will allow me to directly pass my lossless digital files from the iPad (streamed via JRiver and/or my MyCloud app) and allow the Shift to handle DAC and amplification duties. This is exactly what I was looking for....it's on pre-order now and should be out later this month. I've ordered mine, so I'll post back with impressions once I get hold of it. 
  
 Here's a link to one of the reviews and also the main product page. 
 (PS. I didn't see a thread for this already, but if I missed it, please feel free to merge....thanks!)
  
 Review in Wired: http://www.wired.com/2015/08/review-peachtree-shift-headphone-amp/
  
 Main site: http://www.peachtreeaudio.com/shift.html


----------



## slowdown5646

I got an email today about this, it looks like an attractive product and I've always liked the company. Though this looks relatively similar to the Oppo HA-2 at the same price - will be interesting to see how those two compare.


----------



## Focker

slowdown5646 said:


> I got an email today about this, it looks like an attractive product and I've always liked the company. Though this looks relatively similar to the Oppo HA-2 at the same price - will be interesting to see how those two compare.


 
  
 They've always provided me excellent customer service...I recently had a remote for my Nova 125 preamp go bad when the batteries started leaking. I asked if I could buy a replacement remote,and before I knew it they had sent one to me at no chage...they even included the batteries lol. Things like that score huge points with me. 
  
 I'm stoked that they're getting more into head-fi type stuff...I have high expectations for this little unit.


----------



## Pollux113

slowdown5646 said:


> I got an email today about this, it looks like an attractive product and I've always liked the company. Though this looks relatively similar to the Oppo HA-2 at the same price - will be interesting to see how those two compare.


 
 Peach Tree Audio looks too bulky for me if compared with Oppo HA-2. I've never tried Oppo HA-2 yet so I'm still considering this.... Hmm tough choice


----------



## Focker

pollux113 said:


> Peach Tree Audio looks too bulky for me if compared with Oppo HA-2. I've never tried Oppo HA-2 yet so I'm still considering this.... Hmm tough choice


 
  
 It is a tough one...both products look excellent, and I own and like the products I have from both companies. It's great that we have options, though, you know? I can't wait to start getting more feedback on the differences/similarities between the two.


----------



## Pollux113

focker said:


> It is a tough one...both products look excellent, and I own and like the products I have from both companies. It's great that we have options, though, you know? I can't wait to start getting more feedback on the differences/similarities between the two.


 
 Please do and post some pictures with both on stack with your phone


----------



## Focker

pollux113 said:


> Please do and post some pictures with both on stack with your phone


 
  
 I doubt I'll get both, but once the P'tree arrives I'll definitely do that


----------



## Pollux113

Well I've decided to order an Oppo HA- instead.
 - Better DAC (ES9018-K2M) vs ES9010-K2M
- Better frequency response: 20 Hz - 200 kHz vs 20 Hz - 22 kHz
- Thinner and lighter.
- Available on Amazon (which is a plus because I don't have an US billing address).
 - More information about the product (I must admit that Oppo provided us a lot of information about their product which is good for a new buyer like me, I've requested Peachtree Audio to provide more information on their website...)
  
 Good things about Shift:
 - Better battery.
 - Nice leather pouch
  
 There are some difference which I don't know (sorry I'm a newbie). Can anyone tell me which one is better?
- Output power:
*Oppo*:
 300 mW into 16 Ohm
 220 mW into 32 Ohm
 30 mW into 300 Ohm
  
*Shift*
 230 mW into 16Ω
 136 mW into 32Ω
 65 mW into 300Ω
  
 - Output impedence:
 Oppo: 0.5Ω
Shift: 1Ω
  
- Line-out Level:
 Oppo: 1 Vrms
 Shift: 1.8 Vrms


----------



## LMP-1

If you can hear the difference between 22 kHz and 200 kHz you are on the wrong forum. You are hearing low frequency radio waves.


----------



## lowdef

Got my shift about a week and half ago, still comparing between the shift and my nano iDSD/nano iCan and Schiit stack - Magni 2/Modi 2 (both uber).  My old ears says it sounds good, but then the ifi duo, to my ears, still sounds best. Better impact, etc. More time will tell.  I do hate the curved top, makes stacking a phone on top precarious (btw, works with both my iphone 6 and 2nd gen Moto X).


----------



## slowdown5646

I got my Shift today. My purpose was to have something somewhat portable that could replace my Meridian Explorer and Objective2 combo. Gotta say it definitely outperforms the Explorer alone, seems to have a better DAC as well (going off memory here, harder to make that assertion). The O2 maybe sounds a little wider and darker to me comparing with the Shift connected, but the Shift alone seemed to be pretty close soundwise and seemed a bit punchier to me as well. Not remotely disappointed, and I get the perk of using it with my iPhone (though it's a bit big, fits tight in my pocket). Also there's almost no audible hiss which is nice (I have to really focus on it with no music playing, I thought it was nothing at first).


----------



## lowdef

I'm amazed how sparse the reviews are for this.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Seems like you an I are the only owners.  I'm warming-up to mine now that my ears have adjusted, seems to be a nice match for my ATH-M50x, as well as my iPuro IEM's.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## Valens7

Peachtree gear tends not to get a lot of attention around here, I think. This, despite being generally reviewed quite widely and favorably! Go figure.
  
 Anyway, this seems like a very interesting DAC/amp. The ability to directly connect to my iPhone is, for anal retentive people like myself who get all uncomfortable around adapters, a definite bonus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As is the built-in line out functionality. That's definitely a spiffy feature. Has anyone tinkered with that, yet?
  
 Right now, I'm quite pleased with the Apogee Groove. While it's exclusively for use with my laptop, I've never heard a better _portable_ DAC/amp than the Groove. But the Shift seems like it might be a tempting option to experiment with, due to its greater flexibility.


----------



## lowdef

I've played with the line-out option, and ran the shift into a few of the amps I have - a Firestone Fireye HD, Schiit Vali and Magni Uber, and an iFi iCan Nano. Line-out mode worked really well! 
  
 Could I tell a difference between the shift and my other dacs?  Not really, but my ears are shot after years of live music recording and heavy construction. I do like the way the shift pairs with the Fireye HD, seemed to add some headroom and oomph to the low end on my M50x's.  Clean, no noise added, and both run on battery power.
  
 Like you, I like the simplicity of connecting to an iPhone / Android.  One cable and done...


----------



## lowdef

A new review:  http://www.wifihifi.ca/LatestNewsHeadlines/Hands-onRevieweachtreeShiftPortableDAC/HeadphoneAmplifier.html
  
 I hate short links...


----------



## Valens7

Alright, I got in the spirit of Black Friday and ordered up a Shift! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Its feature set proved too compelling to resist a try. I'm quite looking forward to seeing how it compares to the Groove.


----------



## lowdef

Great!  Will be waiting for your impressions.


----------



## Valens7

Ack! As I'm wont to do, I got cold feet and decided to try something different. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As impressive as the Shift's feature set is, I ended up opting for a separate portable components. Sorry to disappoint. Who knows though, I may revisit this down the line.


----------



## Eggohmlet

Got the Shift today! Installed the drivers on my desktop win 10 computer. Had it working in under 10 mins.
  
 I am no audio expert - i listen to a wide variety of music , mostly rock though.
  
 Streaming Tidal from chrome. Initially the shift was on low gain. It wasnt any louder than just being plugged into the computer.
  
 Then i found the high gain switch and WOW it got loud , but not suddenly it was a gradual rise. 
  
 I can only listen at about 50% volume on high gain before it literally hurts.
  
 I am using Sony 950bt HP - yeah i know not the best headphones for quality but damn they pound the bass.
  
 Sorry its my first amp/dac , i have nothing to compare it to! 
  
 Its made in Canada - love the real leather - no plastic its all metal


----------



## lowdef

Awesome!  Waiting for your impression.  Best thing you could try next would be an amp; the DAC in the shift seems to be exemplary (IMHO).  BTW, the case itself is plastic with a metal band surround (at least mine is that way).


----------



## Eggohmlet

The amp is pretty powerful - not sure why i would need another amp. Mine is all brushed aluminum and leather.
  
 I am using it as a dac into powered speakers mostly (Deepblue 2  -  440 watt)
  
 Nothing to compare it to.


----------



## lowdef

It does have a nice amp.  I was just suggesting that, if you decide to upgrade at some point in the future, try another amp and just use the shift as a DAC (line out mode).  The aluminum around the sides is a band covering the sides of a plastic box; I took mine off to tweak the mini-USB port since mine had a loose fit on the plug.


----------



## TheEldestBoy

Hi Guys,
  
 I'm currently deciding between the OPPO HA-2 and the Peachtree SHIFT.
  
 Can anyone offer any insight?
  
  
 Thanks in advance!


----------



## herbtwocrows

Sorry for the late reply, but I just saw your message.
  
 I'm looking for the same answer, but nothing I've found says one vs. the other.
  
 What I have found is that the Oppo uses a better DAC (the ESS 9018 vs the Peachtree's ESS 9023), but the Peachtree has considerably higher output and may be more suitable for high impedance cans. Ultimately the only way to tell is to try both.
  
 I'm going to be using them with a computer mostly so I'm also looking at non-portable headphone dac/amps like the Wyred4sound.


----------

